# The Lofts, Downtown Dubai



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone live at the Lofts near Burj Khalifa? What is it like? Thinking of moving there. Have lived at South Ridge before so I know the area but wondered what the apartments and facilities were like. Is there a supermarket in the complex? Gym, pool?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BerndinDubai said:


> Does anyone live at the Lofts near Burj Khalifa? What is it like? Thinking of moving there. Have lived at South Ridge before so I know the area but wondered what the apartments and facilities were like. Is there a supermarket in the complex? Gym, pool?


A colleague lives in a studio there and even I looked at the buidlings while looking to move this year. The gym, pool are there, though I cannot comment on the quality of the gym. They even had table tennis tables from what I remember. There was no supermarket when we visited (May) but it was "planned". However, my colleague uses the Dubai mall Waitrose (but we found this a big negative). 
In terms of the actual apartment, the finish was okay, but I have better finish at my present apartment (Greens, also Emaar built). Also, from what I hear from my colleague, one of the sides has a full construction site view, while the other side is better. We wouldn't have minded living there, but the apartment was not worth the money which was being asked - i hope it is more reasonable now


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

There was a problem there with the DU connections - suggest you check that it has now been done.
Apartments and facilites are similar to Southridge. Typical Emaar standard.

Drive around to see what shops have opened.


----------

